# can't find driver's for my alienware d900t notbook plz help



## jakedaddy92274 (Mar 9, 2010)

hi everyone new here trying to fine some newer driver's for my alienware notebook D900T computer installed is a nvidia gforce go 7800 gtx driver date is 01/30/09 got to be something more updated than that i atleast hoping and also need new sound driver to used pc pitstop and this is what it recommended but i can't find it anywhere to download realtek high definition audio installed is 10/02/07 version 5.10.0.5490 and it recommend's 12/25/09 version 5.10.0.6013 i been looking for last week or so and with no luck find replacment driver's i wouldn't even mess with it but i am noticing lot's of lag when i am playing game's at time's it come's and goes like i was playing fear 2 and when i come up on enemy's it does it everything start's slowing down but the fan's i have notice speed up and slow down alot on this notbook so if any have some info that can help me i'd really appreciate it i just got this thing no more than a month ago spec's are alienware System Model D900T Main Board Make CLEVO
Graphics Description NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX
Main Board BIOS Phoenix Technologies LTD Ver 1.00PARTTBL PTLTD - 6040000 20051025

Processor Clock Speed 3600 Mhz
System OS Windows XP Home SP3
Processor Description Intel Pentium 4 Number of Processors 1 thank's for your time and help you can reach me at my email [email protected]


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is all I can find at nvidia and it is a beta so may not be the best thing to use http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/geforce_notebook_winxp_179.48_beta_uk.html you can try here for your sound and search for other drivers 
http://support.alienware.co.uk/Support_Pages/Restricted_Pages/driver_downloads.aspx


----------



## jakedaddy92274 (Mar 9, 2010)

thank's for the help the video driver seemed to work but the date didn't change or anything when i look in device maneger maybe it won't lol but all them sound's driver's stuff from aliemware site are all wrong for what i need i need realtek high definition audio driver i tryed a whole bunch of different one's and none would work only one i have been able to find is WDM_R1.79 come's with some realtek soundman application thingy i'm eatherr doing stuff wrong or this computer is to old this is what i'm suppose to have for sound driver from what pc pitstop say's realtek high definition audio 5.10.0.6013 date is say's is from 12/25/2009 i also tryed a buch of them and none would install that sound man thingy and they wouldnt work glad i haven't payed for this notebook yet be telling friend he can have it back or i'll smash it and just stiff him lol trying to see me some old piece of crap if any can help i'd really appreciate it and thank's again for the help with the video driver only reason i'm trying to update these's is because it lag's trying to play game's not all the time just some of the time npc's around the cornor and it lag's have to stand still for a bit than it stop's get to more npc's and more lag game's i have tryed and all do the same kinda thing batman.fear2 resident evil 5 friend of mine told me this computer should be able to run these's game's with no problem's but it doesin't even play a game called runes of magic and it lag's there to unless i turn everything all the way down with video setting i have no clue what to do with this thing plz help if ya can thank's and have a nice evening


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi my advice ignore pc pitstop these programs do not always give the best advice for drivers nor do they always supply the correct ones,have a look here http://www.realtek.com.tw/ I always try to get the drivers from the the makers site


----------



## morpheus03ex (Mar 19, 2010)

I have an Alienware D900T as well. Best thing I can tell you is: Don't even bother looking for updated drivers. Alienware has such a lack of support for all their computers, even though Dell now owns them.

All the devices in the computer should have come with drivers on a separate disc that came WITH it.

My specs:

3.6Ghz Intel Pentium 4 Processor (HT Enabled)
2gb DDR2
256mb nVIDIA video card
5-speaker system (4 speaker, 1 sub)
1920x1200 HiDef screen
2x80gb Seagate HDDs (RAID-enabled)

None of these drivers are available at just ANY website, you would have to do some extensive searching until you found something SIMILAR to your setup. No two alienwares are the same, as far as I can tell.

If he didn't have the disc, then you're s**t outta luck unless you're lucky enough to find the drivers.

As for the games you're trying to play, you're trying to play a 09-10 game on a 05-06 machine. Won't work out, as much as you want it to. You'll just have to live with the lag until you pay for a new video card (or rather a new machine that can take the demanding graphics).

EDIT:

If you're trying to install updated drivers for vista or 7, you COULD try running the installations in XP SP2 compatibility mode. Worked great for me, and 7 runs wonderfully on it.


----------

